# First time resawing....any advice?



## bmketchum (Sep 23, 2013)

I am making my first go at resawing for a couple of boxes that I am going to make. I have not done this before and wanted to try and get a little insight/advice before doing so. I have a very small bandsaw, a Delta 28-150, which only has 4" of clearance. I have a piece of cocobolo and chechen that are 3" x 3/4" x 24", but am unsure which type of blade would produce the best results. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2013)

bmketchum said:


> I am making my first go at resawing for a couple of boxes that I am going to make. I have not done this before and wanted to try and get a little insight/advice before doing so. I have a very small bandsaw, a Delta 28-150, which only has 4" of clearance. I have a piece of cocobolo and chechen that are 3" x 3/4" x 24", but am unsure which type of blade would produce the best results. Thank you in advance for any help.



I use a 3/1 blade-sharp. Make sure your blade is parallel to your fence. Also find your saws "drift" -how it wants to cut in relationship to the fence.
Cocobolo is spendy and hard. I would practice with a piece of hard oak to get the idea of how resawing goes. Might save some pain as far as the coco goes.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have a table saw? For the dimensions you have, a table saw will work and probably yield better results....


----------



## bmketchum (Oct 11, 2013)

after some searching in my local area, I was able to locate a 14" Grizzly band saw with riser kit, in very good condition, which I bought for $250. I personally felt that was a very good price and have been going at it. Thanks for the input and advice. Definately a great buy and very happy with the results so far.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 11, 2013)

bmketchum said:


> I am making my first go at resawing for a couple of boxes that I am going to make. I have not done this before and wanted to try and get a little insight/advice before doing so. I have a very small bandsaw, a Delta 28-150, which only has 4" of clearance. I have a piece of cocobolo and chechen that are 3" x 3/4" x 24", but am unsure which type of blade would produce the best results. Thank you in advance for any help.



I agree with Mike; your best option is a 3 t p i blade. Also, with a small saw you should not be using anything wider than 1/2" blade. Check your saw manual for recommendations. I bevel the back of a new blade prior to first using it. Helps to increase clearance at the back of the blade. Be careful doing this; fingers away from the blade, hold the stone lightly at about a 30 degree angle against the rear of both sides of the blade getting just a slight spark. You need a good flat stone. Square the table to the blade and make a few trial/practice passes with less $$ wood. Slow steady feed will give you the best chance for a uniform cut. Always give the peice as much support as possible to keep it from wavering. Good luck with it


----------



## BarbS (Oct 11, 2013)

One piece of advice that may save you some headaches: be certain your wood is absolutely square in all dimensions before beginning. Resawing is all about accuracy. And go slow... let the teeth do their work.


----------

